# Updates on My mice, and new homemade bin cage.



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

So I used to have Panda, Twinkle, onyx (F) Oreo ( now called Cookie), Rogue and Moose.
Well due to a misforunate accident while I was away. Parts of my apartment flooded and I lost Twinkle, Onyx, Rogue. I live on a lake and It flooded worse then ever befor e. I still have Panda (LH Broken Black) and Cookie (Black &White Piebald) & Moose ( Blue Siamese) My girls were lonely so I adopted Byndi (Agouti with Poor Brindling) & Lily (Longhaired Lilac) & Bella (Pearl I think) and a Sprite (Poor LH PEW) from Petco. Byndi and Lily may be pregnant Just got them last week. They at least warned me first that they may be becuase while cleaning they found 2 males in that female cage. The other girls were in a different cage. I also went back to my Breeder I got Cookie from and I got Oreo (LH Banded Broken Black) and Levathian a.k.a Levi (LH Black & White Piebald) and my Squishy Mouse Angus ( LH Agouti with poor Brindling) and Echo (Blue or Blue Agouti)

I am waiting on a Tri-color from my Breeder.

Also I Built 2 nice liitle bin cage for my boys. I just have to add the water bottles and they are all set. The bins are Long and spacious. Wheels on order for there house. Right now my girls are upgrading to a 29 gallon now.

My Girls

Panda









Cookie

















Byndi

















Lily









Bella

















Sprite









My Boys

Moose

















Oreo

















Levathian

















Angus

















Echo

















Sorry if its sideways....










Also a question my Longhairs are super friendly and calm but my shorthairs are friendly but very very active. Is this normal?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Concerns- Your males will be housed seperate though?
Do those bin drawers have ventilation the size of the floor?
Comments-
Awesome. They are gorgeous.


----------



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

Miceandmore64 said:


> Concerns- Your males will be housed seperate though?
> Do those bin drawers have ventilation the size of the floor?
> Comments-
> Awesome. They are gorgeous.


Each Drawer is seperated and the each male has there own tub. Tub is more long then high. There is a space above each tote its blocked in front my the white barrier. Space is almost a inch and its covered with wire too so they cannot escape so yes ventilation is the size of floor plus the part you see. Also I have another almost identical tub cage but its 2ft wide by 1ft depth and same height as this bin cage. I just dont have it together yet. I have more wire on order. Once its done they are getting a bigger bin. And this one will be my Iso Bin Cage.
Thank you...I really love all there colors...I love black and white and Blue muce and rats best.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Just checking  
I like black and white mice alot ) I own 1 at the moment. My sweet Luna


----------



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

Love Echo!


----------



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

Apex said:


> Love Echo!


Me too.....Blue is hard to find in my area and I love him!!!!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

It can be common for diffrent varities with the same owner to have diffrent personality. I have it with mine, my Siamese are smart and more relaxed where my foxes are thicker and more highly strung but both are friendly and taim.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

My Siamese is a monkey


----------



## Emilie (Mar 14, 2014)

I really like bin cages better than any you can buy in my opinion.


----------

